# Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?



## lukas1234321 (7. Februar 2012)

*Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Hallo an alle,

Mich interresiert es mal was ihr für einen Monitor habt. 

Ich fang mal an,

Asus VS238H


Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## wolfcreek2012 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Ich hab einen Acer GD245HQ (120 Hz, Full-HD [1920*1080] 2ms Reaktionszeit)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/250x375/2009/12/acer-gd245hq-120hz-lcd-monitor.jpg

http://www.player.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/acer_gd245hq_01.jpg


----------



## docday (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Dies ist meiner...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S4rg333 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

hab den Asus VG236H. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Gerade wegen den meiner Meinung nach so geilen Farben. Bild füge ich an sobald ich daheim bin


----------



## Balthar (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Ich hab nen  22" Samsung SyncMaster S22A350H LED bin absolut zufrieden damit, kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Hanns


----------



## Painkiller (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Ich hab einen Samsung BX2450 und einen Samsung UE46D8090. Ok, der zweite ist eigentlich eher ein TV. Aber ich nutz ihn mehr als Monitor.  

Hier ein Bild:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture465603-dsc00428.html


----------



## Blutengel (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Ich hab nen Video7 22W1 @ 1680x1050 und einen Packard Bell Maestro223DXL @1920x1080 für Filme.

Das Ganze schaut dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Lg e2770


----------



## Carver (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Aktuell den Samsung S24A350H, sehr gutes P/L - Verhältnis. Ich warte allerdings noch immer auf einen bezahlbaren, spieletauglichen IPS- oder VA - Monitor mit 27 Zoll und WQHD - Auflösung OHNE erweiterten Farbraum...


----------



## stefan79gn (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Habe einen Samsung T27A300 seit ner woche in betrieb und muss sagen genial viel Bild und schöne Farben zum super Preis.


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Die letzten 3 Monitore der vergangenen 4 Monate 

*Dell U2312HM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BenQ XL2410T*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Iiyama E2475HDS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MClolwut (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Ich habe mir den hier vor ca. 1-2 Monaten geholt: BenQ G2420HD 61 cm (24 Zoll). 

Hier mal 3 Bilder, rest ist im Profil in den Alben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeHaveYou (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*



docday schrieb:


> Dies ist meiner...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meiner auch !


----------



## aloha84 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

LG Flatron L227 WT

Zum zocken ein unerreichter Klassiker. 

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Hab seit 2 Monaten nen Asus VG278. Kaufgrund für mich war nicht die 3D Funktion sondern n 120 Hz Pannel, der Unterschied ist für mich in Spiele wie Tag und Nacht, absolut kein nerviges flimmern mehr was mich bei 60 Hz oft gestört hat.


----------



## dynasti19978 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

@ace und welcher von den dreien war am Besten.

Ich wollte mir evtl den LG e2290 holen für 169€. Gibt es eis wesentlich bessere? Oder ist er für den Preis top?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

2x Samsung Syncmaster p2450h & 1x LG Flatron M237WDP 

Edit: Beachtet nicht die Unordnung und die Wandfarbe


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

unordnung nennst du das? - da ist doch "sauber"  ^^

so was hab ich:

1x BenQ XL2410T (gekauft wegen 120 herz und drehen/höhenverstellen)

und einmal einen schon nen paar jahre alten:

Samsung Syncmaster T240HD

(ich weiß die passen net zusammen...muss das wenn ich mal wirklich geld über habe mal einheitlich machen, sodass ich ein tripple system hinbekomme....dann muss aber noch ne Radeon-Karte her, weil Nvidia das ja nicht geschissen bekommt scheinbar ...verstehe ich nicht, wieso die das nicht hin bekommen?)

mfg LAX
ps: hab auch noch nen 22er hier (nen acer) der am ur-alt-pc hängt (da hängt momentan nur nen scanner dran, weil der nur unter windows XP oder früheres windows läuft....und ich den doch dann und wann brauche - sehe es nicht ein, nen neuen zu kaufen, wenn ich eh noch teile genug für den alt-PC hatte


----------



## Balthar (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

@ Street geiler Arbeitsplatz 

Ich hab den 22" Samsung SyncMaster S22A350H LED


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*

Naja der Linke Monior macht grade i-welche Probleme -_-
Aber SAMSUNG FTW


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Monitor habt ihr?*



dynasti19978 schrieb:


> @ace und welcher von den dreien war am Besten.
> 
> Ich wollte mir evtl den LG e2290 holen für 169€. Gibt es eis wesentlich bessere? Oder ist er für den Preis top?


 
Ich habe alle 3 getestet für Games und sonstiges.Meine Persönliche Empfehlung wenn es rein ums spielen geht und Preislich etwas mehr sein darf
ist der BenQ XL 2410T die beste Lösung und mit 120Hz absolut Top!ich denke auch das Nachfolgemodell wird sehr gut sein. 
Danach kommt der Iiyama der sich auch sehr gut macht,und als letztes der Dell mit IPS Panel.
Teste mal den Iiyama E2475HDS der ist Preislich in deiner Region,wenn er dir nicht gefällt schickst du ihn zurück.


----------

